# Considering a German Shepherd



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello everyone! I'm looking at different breeds and am considering the GSD. I baby sit for a family that just recently put down their 13 year old girl Miza who acted like a pup right up until about 2 months before they put her down from non-stop seizures. Miza was an awesome dog, I loved her to bits.
I have heard that if GSDs are not properly trained they can be aggressive. My question is, is it possible to get a properly trained GSD from a rescue group? I plan on adopting but I have an almost 3 year old niece I need to think of. I'll be moving into my first apartment in the next couple years and 2 of my requirements for a dog would be to be great with my niece and if need be protect me when I'm home alone at night. I know GSD are known for their guarding capabilities but I can't have a dog that I can't trust my niece to be around.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

It's absolutely possible to get a well socialized GSD from the shelter. I think you're more likely to get a shy GSD from the shelter than an aggressive one, but the shelter would most likely not even adopt out an aggressive dog. And it's never too late to socialize!  Take your niece to the shelter with you and see how the dog does with her. There are a lot of great GSDs waiting for homes right now.

The look of a GSD is enough of a deterrent for most people, but don't get one simply for the fact that they're known to protect. There are still plenty that would rather lick an intruder to death. (Though it's less common).


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Thinking ahead is very smart of you.
Having a large bread dog and finding a place that will let you keep it can be tough.
A non trained GSD may not be aggressive but will be a very large animal doing what it wants inside your home.
Finding an animal who will be fine with your niece I feel is doable but you may have other issues it all depends how lucky you are.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not only looking for a protector, I want a companion, but because this will be my very first apartment on my own, I want the peace of mind that if god forbid someone breaks in and I can't fight said person off, my dog might give me a.. paw! lol The dog will be a companion first and foremost, Protector second. Not looking for an attack dog. Just something that will deter someone stupid enough to break in ~


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

A german shepherd may easily fit your requirements, its all about choosing the right dog. Adopting an adult is an EXCELLENT idea! A good adoption/rescue group will often temperament test the dog, and be able to tell you if it's good with children, cats, other dogs, etc. And as they are not breeders trying to make money, they will be very honest with you about the dogs behavior. 

Getting an adult has many advantages because the training and socialization are already done (usually) and they've been rehabilitated if needed. Most importantly the dog has already grown into it's personality and you know exactly what you're getting. 

Just remember, adult or not, a gsd is still a gsd...it needs exercise, mental stimulation, etc. Make sure you have the time to put into it, and adequate space to play with and exercise it. 

Main point though--the right german shepherd can just about fit into anyone's life, and anyone's situation...they're one of the most adaptable breeds there is.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep in mind GSDs are a harder breed to find NOT on the restricted lists for MANY apartments and rentals in general. They're great dogs. A GOOD rescue wont place a dog with you that doesnt necessarily fit your lifestyle. There are tons of GSDs in rescues that are fabulous dogs. The good thing about rescues is they are foster run so many of the dogs get training and their personalities are known. If you contact a rescue and give details as to your life they can generally match you with a dog that will fit your needs. They're a great breed... for the right people. They definitely have personality and because of that personality, they can be a big challenge. They're sooooo much fun and worth every bit of effort you have to put into them. You've done a great thing in coming here and asking first about the breed instead of diving right in.

edit: also bear in mind that some GSDs may not step up to the plate if necessary to protect. Their size and breed alone are a pretty decent deterant but in the rare cases you do need that extra help, they may not have it in them. You wont really know unless a situation comes up. 

What i love most about GSDs is their great family dogs when handled right. My kids adore ours. The bond the form with their pack is wonderful.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> Thinking ahead is very smart of you.
> Having a large bread dog and finding a place that will let you keep it can be tough.
> A non trained GSD may not be aggressive but will be a very large animal doing what it wants inside your home.
> Finding an animal who will be fine with your niece I feel is doable but you may have other issues it all depends how lucky you are.


Hi Zayda, I actually already found the apartment complex, the not only allow large breeds, but they allow German Shepherds! I was surprised when they said GSD were okay.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr89 said:


> Main point though--the right german shepherd can just about fit into anyone's life, and anyone's situation....


Eh, I wouldn't say that.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Keep in mind GSDs are a harder breed to find NOT on the restricted lists for MANY apartments and rentals in general. They're great dogs. A GOOD rescue wont place a dog with you that doesnt necessarily fit your lifestyle. There are tons of GSDs in rescues that are fabulous dogs. The good thing about rescues is they are foster run so many of the dogs get training and their personalities are known. If you contact a rescue and give details as to your life they can generally match you with a dog that will fit your needs. They're a great breed... for the right people. They definitely have personality and because of that personality, they can be a big challenge. They're sooooo much fun and worth every bit of effort you have to put into them. You've done a great thing in coming here and asking first about the breed instead of diving right in.


I'm good on the apartment end. I've heard so many stories of people getting the wrong breed and then taking the animal back is so heartbreaking. I'm a firm believer in Forever Homes. Oh another question. 
"This" dog will be my very first. I've walked them before and have baby sat for families that have dogs and my Grandparents have always had dogs. But this *whichever breed I choose* will be my very own personal very first dog. Are GSD okay for first time dog owners?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

asanderd said:


> Hi Zayda, I actually already found the apartment complex, the not only allow large breeds, but they allow German Shepherds! I was surprised when they said GSD were okay.


 
thats awesome! part of the work is already done then. Just when the time comes.... make sure you get a copy of EVERYTHING on the company letterhead specifying that you are allowed a GSD and keep it in a file at home thats easily accessible. Just to cover your butt and the dogs. Also if you are able when you adopt, i would look into at least trying to get the dog CGC certified so help encourage good relations as well.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I'm good on the apartment end. I've heard so many stories of people getting the wrong breed and then taking the animal back is so heartbreaking. I'm a firm believer in Forever Homes. Oh another question.
> "This" dog will be my very first. I've walked them before and have baby sat for families that have dogs and my Grandparents have always had dogs. But this *whichever breed I choose* will be my very own personal very first dog. *Are GSD okay for first time dog owners*?


From what I've heard, yes - as long as you keep doing what you're doing and keep preparing before the dog comes home, you're on your way.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I'm good on the apartment end. I've heard so many stories of people getting the wrong breed and then taking the animal back is so heartbreaking. I'm a firm believer in Forever Homes. Oh another question.
> "This" dog will be my very first. I've walked them before and have baby sat for families that have dogs and my Grandparents have always had dogs. But this *whichever breed I choose* will be my very own personal very first dog. Are GSD okay for first time dog owners?


 
given you're a first timer and you're interested in an ADULT i would say thats the better way to go. Theres no chance i would ever recommend a first timer to get a puppy. they're just a major challenge because they do a great deal more than most people would expect from a puppy. Also since you're interested in going through a rescue, they should also be able to help match a relatively calmer dog to you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any dog, regardless of breed, needs to be trained. I think if you go with a rescue, and find a good trainer who uses positive methods, that you can find just the right GSD for you. 

I would suggest an older dog that is out of the puppy stage to start with. The rescues, if it is a good one, will do reference checks on you including a vet reference. They will take into consideration what you are looking for and find a match for you. 

Since you are in an apartment, I would suggest looking for a lower energy, lower drive GSD. You'll want to ask about health concerns, and do your homework, on things that affect GSDs. A good trainer...even is the dog is already trained, continuing training will train YOU and will help build a bond with your dog.

There are several MI owners on this board so if you post what area in MI you are from I'm sure they would be interested in meeting up with you.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> given you're a first timer and you're interested in an ADULT i would say thats the better way to go. Theres no chance i would ever recommend a first timer to get a puppy. they're just a major challenge because they do a great deal more than most people would expect from a puppy. Also since you're interested in going through a rescue, they should also be able to help match a relatively calmer dog to you.


I don't know...I'm practically a first-timer and I'm surviving having a GSD puppy. And I believe (although I don't have a baseline for comparison) that Shasta is a pretty high-energy puppy. 

That being said, since you're single and don't have the luxury of being home all day, an adult seems like a good way to go, especially one that's been fostered in a home with an experienced dog owner who can give an honest assessment of the dog's temperament.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I'm not only looking for a protector, I want a companion, but because this will be my very first apartment on my own, I want the peace of mind that if god forbid someone breaks in and I can't fight said person off, my dog might give me a.. paw! lol The dog will be a companion first and foremost, Protector second. Not looking for an attack dog. Just something that will deter someone stupid enough to break in ~


I think there are more questions that need to be considered - instead of only "what can this dog do for me" - you should think about "what can I realistically do for this dog". 

Do you have time to properly excercise him/her?
Are you considering any sort of training classes?
What type of grooming effort do you expect?
Have you considered what type of 'job' to provide your herding dog?
Costs....Food, Vet Bills, Toys, Treats, leash/collar, kennel, dishes, etc...

If you have all of that considered and are ready for a great dog, then a GSD would be an excellent companion, protector, entertainer and friend.

Justs my 2 cents


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I don't know...I'm practically a first-timer and I'm surviving having a GSD puppy. And I believe (although I don't have a baseline for comparison) that Shasta is a pretty high-energy puppy.
> 
> That being said, since you're single and don't have the luxury of being home all day, an adult seems like a good way to go, especially one that's been fostered in a home with an experienced dog owner who can give an honest assessment of the dog's temperament.


 
Paula i didnt mean to offend. I apologize. When i say a first timer i mean someone who hasnt had a dog before.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think it is wonderful that you are interested in adopting an adult. And it is great that you're asking questions before you take the plunge.

In a case like yours, I would go with a rescue that has a foster home system rather than adopting from a shelter. Not every shelter has a reliable temperament test, and if you go through a rescue that has their dogs in foster homes you will get soooo much more information about any particular dog and how that dog does in real world situations. I use to work in an animal shelter and I fostered a lot of dogs from that shelter. It was really amazing how different a dog could be once it had settled in as a foster. This was really apparent with GSDs, who (in general) just don't do well in kennel environments. 

Maybe you could contact GSD rescues in your area/region and do some volunteer work for them while you are still collecting information and weighing your options? Transportation is always welcome. Maybe you could even foster? You could get some doggy experience and establish a relationship with a rescue!

Good luck! 
Sheilah


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

asanderd said:


> Are GSD okay for first time dog owners?


My first dog (of my own, as an adult) was a GSD. So was the second, and the third, and now I'm on GSD #4 & #5.  

I was raised mostly with cats, but we had a couple of (ill trained, badly behaved) dogs through the years.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Paula i didnt mean to offend. I apologize. When i say a first timer i mean someone who hasnt had a dog before.


Oh, gosh, I wasn't offended at all! I was just saying that I think even a first-timer could handle a GSD pup.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If the person is prepared then a first timer could absolutely handle a GSD puppy.

I really like Sit Stay's suggestion on fostering for a rescue. I know there is a GSD rescue in MI. Even if you started off just volunteering at events instead of fostering, it would give you some more exposure to GSD's and their different personalities.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I use to keep a list of volunteers that were willing to foster-sit at adoption events. Often foster parents were unable to attend events, but still really wanted their foster dog to get the exposure the events provided. So I had volunteers who would pick the foster up, bring it to the event and then return it to the foster parent (along with names and phone numbers of anyone interested) when the event was over. It worked really well and gave people who couldn't foster some great doggy experience.

There are so many opportunities for volunteers!
Sheilah


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I think an adult would be good for you also. Maybe finding a rescue and foster would be good so you can find out what type of GSD is for you. Please take it from me that temperment is everything. A reputable rescue will help you find the right dog for you. I was a newbie and went to a trainer/breeder and came home with a high drive dog(Victor). He is from the working lines. I did not know what hit me. I love him but like I said before temperment is everything with this breed. Jamie Lee is from a completely different line more of a companion line and she is calm and friendly. There is definately a big difference in the lines of GSDs. When I first started out I did not even know there was different lines of GSDs. I sure do now Victor has taught me that.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

I can only tell you of my experience with a rescue group and my eventual adoption from an animal shelter. 

Last July I got a male 2 year old GSD from a rescue. Remmington was a problem from the minute I got him home. He had seperation anxiety and would not settle in to his new house. I had him for about a month, when (my fault) he got out of my fenced yard and he bit a woman. I decided then and there that I would not keep a dog that bites. I surrendered the dog back to the rescue group. Hopefully they found Remmington a better fit for a home.

I still wanted a GSD so I began searching the internet via www.petango.com This site lists animal shelter dogs up for adoption. I found a beautiful 5 year old female GSD named Sadie thru this site. I adopted her and life could not be better. I have had her now for about 4 months. She is the perfect dog for me. She is socailized and friendly, no seperation anxiety issues, and she respects my commands.

I don't mean to denigrate rescue groups. They do a wonderful thing in rescueing dogs, but sometimes the dogs have issues. I guess the point of this post is to not limit yourself to only one source for your adoption. Search out other sources. You too might find a wonderful companion like I did thru an animal shelter.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Eh, I wouldn't say that.


I didn't mean that there's any ONE german shepherd that can fit any situation, I meant that for any given situation there is surely a german shepherd out there that can fit the bill...and I would say that is definitely the case.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

sadie2010, I'm sorry that you had such a tough experience with that one rescue group and german shepherd.

There are lots of reputable rescue groups out there with experienced evaluators and fosters parents that are very skilled at matching up their adopters with the right GSD for their situation. A good rescue group will be upfront with you about issues that they haven't worked out prior to adoption. 

Rescue groups get their dogs from animal shelters. I don't recommend that first time dog owners typically go directly to a shelter since often they aren't skilled at properly evaluating a dog's temperament in such a stressful environment. A good rescue will do that for you and then work out any issues that pop up during the foster period (hopefully at least a month). The key is to research the rescue, ask for references, and be patient to find the right fit.

I'm glad you have found the right dog for you.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I never even had a dog growing up, and I am a first time dog owner of a GSD, who I picked up when he was eight weeks old. I did about a year of research. Niko is not perfect, but neither am I. He's never destroyed a single thing in my house, never hurt anyone, never scared anyone. The only mistake I made was to not get him out every single day to socialize. So he's a bit fearful of strangers and new things.

Going to a rescue is a great idea. As long as they know your situation and you can talk to someone you trust there, I would let them help you choose the right dog for you. These rescue people are so wonderful, they do what they do because they love the dogs they foster, and they want the very best for them. I got my Rosa from a rescue and it was a perfect match.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

GSDs are not a real "easy" breed but can be suitable for the right first time owners. GSD owners to be should not expect a dog who has a Golden Retriever type temperament. Typical GSDs are fairly standoffish to people outside of their family and friends, don't want to make doggy friends with every dog they meet and have natural protective instincts. As a herding and protection breed, they have a tendency to be suspicious of things out of the ordinary, which is why you see socialization and training brought up so much. The most common problems pet owners seem to have with the breed are the dog is too protective of their home/property, the dog doesn't get along with other dogs in some way or another, the dog is overly reactive (barks, lunges, snaps, etc at people or other dogs, usually due to a lack of confidence/fear) or the dog resource guards. Take a look at the training sections of this forum and you will see many of the posts people make looking for training advice is related to one of those problems. 

It is also worth mentioning that GSDs shed like crazy  And while some GSD owners deny it, the breed tends to have a more "doggy" smell than some (but definitely not as strong as others, such as hound dogs). 

There are a lot of poorly bred GSDs out there and in a large way, that is part of the reason the breed can have a bad reputation (irresponsible ownership is another part of it). If you are looking at getting a shelter or rescue GSD, those are almost always poorly bred GSDs. That doesn't mean they are bad dogs though - the temperaments of poorly bred GSDs can range from sweet and mellow to overly excitable to typical of the breed to fearful and nervous to overly aggressive. Well trained, properly socialized dogs do not generally end up in rescue but that doesn't mean all rescue dogs have serious problems either. Some people consider things like chewing, pulling on leash, stealing food, housetraining issues or not coming when called to be reasons to give their dog up. Many rescue dogs are good dogs who weren't lucky enough to get good owners and as such, were never worked with or taught what was expected. However, other rescue dogs do have real behavioral issues that may be workable but will need time, training and long term management. 

My main hesitation with you getting an adult GSD from a shelter is that your dog will need to be good with your very young niece. Dogs who are not socialized to young children very often are afraid of them or intolerant of them (especially dogs of breeds which tend to need lots of socialization and don't always love everyone they meet). Your best bet would be to go through a reputable rescue group and get a dog who is known to really love kids. Not just tolerate kids. Not just be "fine with kids". But a dog who obviously enjoys interacting with children of all ages. This is something that I would not suggest being flexible on. Ideally, you would find a dog who has been fostered by someone who has young kids and who has done some basic training with the dog. 

Another option for getting a well trained, well socialized adult GSD is to talk to knowledgeable breeders in your area about what you want. Breeders often place adult dogs who don't work out for their breeding programs into pet homes. They also may have an adult rehome available from someone who returned the dog to them for whatever reason. Well bred GSDs can also inherit some of the not-so-great temperament characteristics found in the breed, so be sure you have the same criteria for an adult rehome from a breeder as you would for a rescue dog. Be sure the dog has been socialized to young kids and actually enjoys their company. 

Also don't rule out the possibility of someone looking to rehome their dog through classifieds such as Craigslist. If you can find a nice GSD who has been raised with young kids and who you can observe in their home environment, that can be an excellent option as well. This option can be good because you can possibley get quite a lot of history on the dog. Not everyone is honest or upfront, so be sure to ask a lot of questions and observe the dog with different things (people coming into the home, taking treats, around the kids, etc). Those dogs need homes too 

Other than the kid issue, some things you want to ask a rescue or breeder about any dog you are considering might be:

1. What can you tell me about the dog's background? Some rescues have little to no background info. I know a GSD who was found swimming in a river - no one will ever know what his story was! But you might be able to find out why the dog ended up needing a new home, like or dislikes of the dog, why the dog didn't work out if he was rehomed before, where the dog came from, how much training/socialization the dog may or may not have had, potential problems, etc. 

2. How is this dog around other dogs? Same sex aggression is a fairly common issue with GSDs. If you only plan to have one dog or one of each sex, this won't be a problem. Fighting with other dogs in the household is one reason a GSD may be looking for a new home. Sometimes it is just a personality clash, sometimes it's just that the dog dislikes living with other dogs of the same sex (or less commonly, other dogs period). This sort of aggression towards housemate dogs does not at all mean the dog will be aggressive towards dogs outside of the household. Another fairly common issue people have with GSDs is "leash reactivity" and it is very likely that some of the adults you'll encounter on your search have this problem. Dogs with this problem lunge, bark, snap at or even try to grab/bite other dogs who approach them on lead. This is a problem which can be addressed through training and management but some dogs never totally get over it (ie: always need some space between them and other dogs, will snap at dogs who get in their space). If at all possible ask to see the dog out on a walk around other dogs. If there seems to be any dog related issues, ask lots of questions and get as many details as possible. 

3. How is this dog with strangers? You may be able to observe some of this on your own. As has been mentioned, one of the more common temperament faults with the breed is shyness. Shy dogs may back up when they are reached for, cower, tuck their tails, bark, run away, hide, etc. Don't confuse shyness with aloofness, which is a normal part of a GSD temperament. Aloof dogs simply have no use for people outside of their family. They will stand for you to pet them and will tolerate normal interaction but won't shower you with affection. Shy dogs actively try to avoid strangers petting them. The body language is different. Shy dogs will tend to have their ears back, eyes may be wide and their stance will tend to be low or pulled back (ready to run). Aloof dogs will be confident but may act like you don't exist  Both shy and aloof dogs will not act this way towards you once they are bonded but will remain generally shy or aloof towards strangers. The other main concern will be territorial behavior, which is also a normal GSD trait but one which can cause GSDs to not work out in some homes. Individual GSDs may range from not at all territorial, welcoming strangers into the home like family to extremely territorial dogs who will bit strangers who walk into the house. Dogs can be very territorial at home but be quite friendly out and about, so this one can be hard to judge without seeing the dog in their every day environment. If you can see the dog, some alert barking when you first arrive at their house is fairly normal. Ideally you'll find a dog who settles quickly and accepts you as non-threatening within the first few minutes. Dogs who do more than bark such as dogs who charge at you or grab at your clothes aren't necessarily bad dogs but will definitely need training and management. Dogs who are the opposite, bark and hide (or even nip at your legs from behind) from will also need management and training - they are being fear reactive. As a first time GSD owner, your best bet would probably be to stick with dogs who do no more than alert barking. 

4. How is this dog around food or valued possessions (sleeping spots, toys, stolen goods)? Dogs who resource guard are usually obvious - they growl, snap and/or bite when they have a valued resource and a person or dog comes too close. What is not always as obvious is dogs who have the tendency to guard but aren't actively doing so. Warning signs that a dog may be or become a resource guarder include dogs who speed up in eating when someone approaches, dogs who freeze with their faces close to the resource when someone approaches and dogs who pin their ears and/or give a hard stare when they have a valued resource and someone gets too close. Resource guarding is a pretty normal dog behavior but requires behavior modification and sometimes strict management especially with an adult dog who has always done it. Again, as a first time owner and someone who needs a dog who is great with kids your best bet would be to pass on any dog who resource guard or seem to have tendencies to.


----------



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

I have never owned a dog before and now have a 6 month old GSD puppy. We got her at 8 weeks and I do admit that the first 2 months were really hard. But now she is very very well socialized since we live in NYC. I take her to a dog park every single day where she very eagerly and happily plays with all the other dogs. She is used to seeing cars, trucks, ambulances, fire trucks, babies in strollers, kids on bikes, skates, roller blades, and a whole host of things that you see in a city.....and she does not get fazed by any of it. I also have 2 kids of my own and their friends go in and out of the house all the time. I've had playdates with about 6 kids at a time ( including 2 babies)....and she takes it all in her stride. I think the key is to socialize...and GSD's can make a wonderful family pet.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think GSD can make a great first dog if you do the proper research. Our GSD was my boyfriend's first dog and he's been great with him. 

Just make sure you're gonna have the time to train and exercise most importantly, then have the money for everything else! I know mine eats me out of house and home.



Jax08 said:


> I really like Sit Stay's suggestion on fostering for a rescue. I know there is a GSD rescue in MI. Even if you started off just volunteering at events instead of fostering, it would give you some more exposure to GSD's and their different personalities.


Good luck getting a hold of them. I've been trying to get into contact for months to foster with no luck.  2 different GSD rescues in MI, too. Neither replied.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DJ, the GSDMI rescue is based in the eastern part of the state. I know there is always a need to pull, eval or foster for this rescue but funds aren't always available. So the foster may have to pay for pulls and vetting, along with food. If you see a dog in the local AC's that can be pulled by you, get in touch w/ them for their help. Andrea is the one I've been in contact with:
German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan, INC I haven't had as much communication with Kari, but always have gotten responses to my e-mails.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I contacted GSDMI before regarding a dog in need and heard right back from them. They pulled him shortly afterwards.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> DJ, the GSDMI rescue is based in the eastern part of the state. I know there is always a need to pull, eval or foster for this rescue but funds aren't always available. So the foster may have to pay for pulls and vetting, along with food. If you see a dog in the local AC's that can be pulled by you, get in touch w/ them for their help. Andrea is the one I've been in contact with:
> German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan, INC I haven't had as much communication with Kari, but always have gotten responses to my e-mails.


Thanks for the information. I will do that, but I don't know why I haven't gotten replies to past emails. 



Jax08 said:


> I contacted GSDMI before regarding a dog in need and heard right back from them. They pulled him shortly afterwards.


Huh. Now I'm starting to think their message got sent to my spam instead and I missed it. Wouldn't be the first time it's happened.


----------



## blt88 (Nov 27, 2010)

ruchika said:


> I have never owned a dog before and now have a 6 month old GSD puppy. We got her at 8 weeks and I do admit that the first 2 months were really hard. But now she is very very well socialized since we live in NYC. I take her to a dog park every single day where she very eagerly and happily plays with all the other dogs. She is used to seeing cars, trucks, ambulances, fire trucks, babies in strollers, kids on bikes, skates, roller blades, and a whole host of things that you see in a city.....and she does not get fazed by any of it. I also have 2 kids of my own and their friends go in and out of the house all the time. I've had playdates with about 6 kids at a time ( including 2 babies)....and she takes it all in her stride. I think the key is to socialize...and GSD's can make a wonderful family pet.


Exactly. I'm a first time GSD owner as well. My pup is around 6 months old too, and I spent a lot of time socializing him at the dog park when he was younger. He has been around everyone and he is very well behaved when people come over. I often am complemented on what a sweet dog he is


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay you all have mention socializing. Where I plan on moving will have a 3 acre dog park within a a couple years. The city is in the planing phase and will be starting for government grants and raising for donation in a few short months. My new question is, how would I go about introducing any breed of dog to a dog park? Especially a very new park where the closest park is a 62 mile two way trip. I'm not only concerned introducing my potential dog to a new experience but also other people who may not be as vigil to their animals. I wouldn't want my dog to intimidate or bit another animal or god for bid a person, because they are scared.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

For me and I can be wrong but I don't think the dog park is the best place to socialize a pup. There are too many different tings that can go wrong, you don't know the dogs there and some may be not so well mannered. You will be fine, take her to meet your friends, family and proven dog friendly dogs. Take her to an obedience class, take her for walks and just bascally take her around and you will have a friend for life, don't over analyze it and have fun.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> For me and I can be wrong but I don't think the dog park is the best place to socialize a pup. There are too many different tings that can go wrong, you don't know the dogs there and some may be not so well mannered. You will be fine, take her to meet your friends, family and proven dog friendly dogs. Take her to an obedience class, take her for walks and just bascally take her around and you will have a friend for life, don't over analyze it and have fun.


 
i agree. Dog parks arent the best way to socialize. Getting the dog out meeting people and in every day situations is how you socialize. Dog parks are totally unpredictable and they should be for well socialized and well behaved dogs but often times too many dogs who go there arent socialized or behave properly.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

asanderd said:


> Okay you all have mention socializing. Where I plan on moving will have a 3 acre dog park within a a couple years. The city is in the planing phase and will be starting for government grants and raising for donation in a few short months. My new question is, how would I go about introducing any breed of dog to a dog park? Especially a very new park where the closest park is a 62 mile two way trip. I'm not only concerned introducing my potential dog to a new experience but also other people who may not be as vigil to their animals. I wouldn't want my dog to intimidate or bit another animal or god for bid a person, because they are scared.


 As I mentioned in my first post on this thread, GSDs are not "dog park dogs". While some remain totally dog social throughout their life, most develop some form of dog selectivity (only want to play with a select few dogs), dog intolerance (don't tolerate dogs doing certain things to them such as running up at them, staring at them or putting feet on them) or dog aggression (willingness to fight with other dogs such as males willing to fight with other males). Herding breeds in general often do poorly in group play settings as adults because they often want to chase and grab at dogs who are running. 

"Dog park dogs" tend to be happy go lucky, super social types of dogs that were never selected for herding or protection such as Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, Beagles. Dogs who have been selectively bred to get along with everyone and be tolerant of other dogs. These breeds retain much more juvenile characteristics into adulthood than GSDs do. 

As others have mentioned dog parks are not a socialization tool. In fact, quite a few behavioral issues are linked with regular dog park use such as learned disobedience and frustration aggression towards other dogs (on leash aggression). When I worked at a doggy daycare, the majority of dogs who were regulars became on leash aggression to other dogs in some manner. These were otherwise very friendly dogs and it surprised me at first to see it. This article explains a bit more in depth about why dog parks can cause these problems:Powered by Google Docs

For socialization, your best bet is to take your dog with you every where that you can. And take your dog to training classes. The window for puppy socialization is actually pretty short. By 6 months, if dogs haven't received proper puppy socialization, there is actually no real making up for it once they are adults. That isn't to say that a dog can't improve after that because many do. It's just that the socialization many talk about on these forums is puppy socialization and if you are getting and adult dog, that opportunity will have passed.


----------



## blt88 (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree too that the dog park may not be the best place to socialize them, it worked pretty well for my pup. But maybe its just the dogs, he is off-leash there, and loves it


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Other than walks, the dog park would be the only place I could exercise a dog . I wouldn't have anywhere else the dog could get a good run out. How do you Apartment dwellers exercise a GSD with out using a dog park? Oh and I seen on The Dog Whisperer one day that a simple job for working dogs is to purchase a doggy backpack and just load up the pockets evenly with a couple bottled of water. Just to give the dog a sense that he is doing something important. I know that GSD are herding dogs, but is this something I could do with a GSD? If not, I may have to take a GSD off my list if I can't properly exercise him/her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can track your dog, that is mental and physical exercise. Swim in the summer months. Take him to classes then get into agility, herding or other sport. SchH is another way to work your dog. Find a baseball field or other type fenced in place where you can let him fetch , long line on him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

asanderd said:


> Other than walks, the dog park would be the only place I could exercise a dog . I wouldn't have anywhere else the dog could get a good run out. How do you Apartment dwellers exercise a GSD with out using a dog park? Oh and I seen on The Dog Whisperer one day that a simple job for working dogs is to purchase a doggy backpack and just load up the pockets evenly with a couple bottled of water. Just to give the dog a sense that he is doing something important. I know that GSD are herding dogs, but is this something I could do with a GSD? If not, I may have to take a GSD off my list if I can't properly exercise him/her.


 
getting the saddle pack for the dog is a good "job" but you also have to build them up to carrying the weight like joggers have to gradually build up their distance. When we lived in an apartment, the dogs got walked 3-4 times a day and when trooper (wolf hybrid) was out at night in the park next to our complex, we'd take the dogs out there and the three would race all over the place, staying pretty close by, just playing and wearing each other out. You can even buy a 20ft training lead, clip to a harness on the dog and let them get some running out that way in an open area. They're still on a leash but able to run too. I take the dogs to the dog park rarely and there's usually not too many other dogs there. We usually see a couple other shepherds but the minute other breeds start coming in, we usually leave.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

asanderd said:


> Other than walks, the dog park would be the only place I could exercise a dog . I wouldn't have anywhere else the dog could get a good run out. How do you Apartment dwellers exercise a GSD with out using a dog park? Oh and I seen on The Dog Whisperer one day that a simple job for working dogs is to purchase a doggy backpack and just load up the pockets evenly with a couple bottled of water. Just to give the dog a sense that he is doing something important. I know that GSD are herding dogs, but is this something I could do with a GSD? If not, I may have to take a GSD off my list if I can't properly exercise him/her.


 
You can try to find a field that is fenced in and you can throw tennis balls and work on obedience as well.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I think its great that you're asking so many questions before getting a dog. Very smart & responsible.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

asanderd said:


> Other than walks, the dog park would be the only place I could exercise a dog . I wouldn't have anywhere else the dog could get a good run out. How do you Apartment dwellers exercise a GSD with out using a dog park? Oh and I seen on The Dog Whisperer one day that a simple job for working dogs is to purchase a doggy backpack and just load up the pockets evenly with a couple bottled of water. Just to give the dog a sense that he is doing something important. I know that GSD are herding dogs, but is this something I could do with a GSD? If not, I may have to take a GSD off my list if I can't properly exercise him/her.


We go for long walks through trailed areas and public parks (non-dog, on leash), do a lot of mental work, and we have a couple of 25-50' lead lines that we use in fields to run and play ball in, just in case.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

AgileGSD said:


> GSDs are not a real "easy" breed but can be suitable for the right first time owners. GSD owners to be should not expect a dog who has a Golden Retriever type temperament. Typical GSDs are fairly standoffish to people outside of their family and friends, don't want to make doggy friends with every dog they meet and have natural protective instincts. As a herding and protection breed, they have a tendency to be suspicious of things out of the ordinary, which is why you see socialization and training brought up so much. The most common problems pet owners seem to have with the breed are the dog is too protective of their home/property, the dog doesn't get along with other dogs in some way or another, the dog is overly reactive (barks, lunges, snaps, etc at people or other dogs, usually due to a lack of confidence/fear) or the dog resource guards. Take a look at the training sections of this forum and you will see many of the posts people make looking for training advice is related to one of those problems.
> 
> It is also worth mentioning that GSDs shed like crazy  And while some GSD owners deny it, the breed tends to have a more "doggy" smell than some (but definitely not as strong as others, such as hound dogs).
> 
> ...


Excellent advice especially about young children. We did adopt a GSD from a reputable rescue and within a few months we saw a change in him where he is tolerable of situations and has fear aggression. He is an absolutely trust worthy with our children but I would never have him around other children anymore after different incidents. 

Right now we are fostering a female GSD who will be trained to be a service dog WOW the difference between having all the socialization needed at a young age that our rescue did not receive (we got her at 7 months she will be 10 months here shortly) and she absolutely adores children no matter who they are. There is such a difference...I love the fostering idea it is a great opportunity to get to know the breed better.

You have received excellent advice.


----------



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes...dog parks might not be for every dog. However, my puppy absolutely loves it there. I go at a certain time of the morning and we meet the same group of dogs every day. Pepper has gotten to know every dog there and the owners are very responsible about their dogs and their play. Its good off-leash play time with her friends...and more important, she comes back very tired and happy.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

ruchika said:


> Yes...dog parks might not be for every dog. However, my puppy absolutely loves it there. I go at a certain time of the morning and we meet the same group of dogs every day. Pepper has gotten to know every dog there and the owners are very responsible about their dogs and their play. Its good off-leash play time with her friends...and more important, she comes back very tired and happy.


I agree you have to find a good group and make sure it is good for your dog. Dog parks when you watch your dog can be so benefical too and you can practice training (recalls, sits, downs etc..). Sonny loves the dog park and he is a good candidate for it as he doesn't feel the need to split up playing dogs, walks away from dogs that don't want anything to do with him but there is always the risk of your dog getting attacked by another dog and that did happen to Sonny. A rottie/sharp x went after him and pinned him almost to the ground that is the first time I never saw him stick up for himself. I find the larger dog parks are better too more dogs per square foot so to speak if it is too crowded I won't stay because sometimes you can have too many in one place.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

ruchika said:


> Yes...dog parks might not be for every dog. However, my puppy absolutely loves it there. I go at a certain time of the morning and we meet the same group of dogs every day. Pepper has gotten to know every dog there and the owners are very responsible about their dogs and their play. Its good off-leash play time with her friends...and more important, she comes back very tired and happy.


 How old is your puppy? Some dogs are fine with group play settings as puppies but not once they mature. Some GSDs may always be fine but no one should get a GSD thinking that they will always do great at dog parks. Most of them will not. It's just not the sort of dog they are. 

There are lots of other options for exercising. A friend of mine lived in an apartment with two dogs of a high energy breed and they never went to a dog park (don't have them here anyway). GSDs are generally not bouncing off the walls, high energy dogs but do need exercise. Here is a list of ways to exercise and keep your dog engaged:

1. Walking/hiking with dog back packs.

2. Long walks on a flexi lead (these allow the dog to cover much more ground than you).

3. Visits to an open area with a very long line for walking, running and throwing a ball. We have a fairground here that is always open to the public for walking, biking, etc. It is a huge mostly fenced area and the way back parking/camping lots are great for exercise dogs. I suspect most people can find some where that they can let their dog run. A super long line (100-200') will allow your dog to be off leash but still catch-able.

4. Treadmill. most dogs who learn to exercise on a treadmill really love it!

5. Training classes. Obedience, agility, flyball, freestyle, nosework, etc. Pick a class (or two...or three) and attend weekly.The more you get your dog out and about and do stuff with them, the more content they will be at home. Some training facilities even have off leash exercise areas.

6. Training at home. Even in an apartment, there is a lot of training you can do. Training provides great "mental exercise" and some can provide good conditioning exercise too. Teach your dog new tricks every week, teach them perch/brick work, teach balance ball exercises, teach your dog the wobble board, etc, etc. 

6. Urban agility training. There are likely a lot of "obstcles" right around where you live that you can use for impromptu agility training. You can teach your dog to jump over benches, crawl under them, walk on low walls, balance on large rocks, 2o2o (back feet on, front feet off) on just about any surface. 

7. Biking, jogging or rollerblading with your dog. These can provide great exercise for dog and owner! There are attachments for bikes to make biking with a dog safer. 

8. Weight pulling. There might be a local club that does this near you but if not, it's something you can do yourself at home at least the conditioning part of it. Weight pulling provides a lot of exercise! Just be sure to get an appropriate harness and read up on proper conditioning. 

9. Carting. Like with weight pulling, there may be a club or facility near you that offers this. If not, you can do it at home using a modified wagon. Again, you will need proper equipment and to research how to train it. Once the dog is good at it though, you can add weight to the cart to give them a better workout. 

10. Jump Training. You can buy or make jumps which are quite portable and easy to set up just about anywhere. If you have two or three of them, you can do all sorts of conditioning exercises. There are videos out just on training with one or two jumps. 

Those are just a few possible exercise options. Ideally, you could mix and match them. And all are far better than taking your dog to the dog park because they involve the owner and dog doing something together.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

I currently live in an apt with my 5 month old gsd, I walk him twice a day, and at night i'll let him off leash in the empty lot next to us and play fetch or frisbee. I've had him since he was 5 weeks so he doesn't wander away from me at all. If he gets a little to far away I just whistle and he comes back into range.

And if a dog park is one of your only options its fine to take your dog there. It may not be OPTIMAL, but you work with what you have. *Just make sure you wait until he's old enough to not get too roughed up, and make sure he has all his shots!*


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

I think I'm good!I found a facility that offers Flyball, Agility and Obedience classes!:happyboogie::dancingtree::groovy::happyboogie:And it would be in my city! I'm going to email the facility and tell them my situation and find out what type of fees I would be looking at. This would even mean I could look at higher energy breeds! I had all but lost hope on Boarder Collies and Australian Shepherds.


----------



## blt88 (Nov 27, 2010)

ruchika said:


> Yes...dog parks might not be for every dog. However, my puppy absolutely loves it there. I go at a certain time of the morning and we meet the same group of dogs every day. Pepper has gotten to know every dog there and the owners are very responsible about their dogs and their play. Its good off-leash play time with her friends...and more important, she comes back very tired and happy.


Same here for my pup, I take him a few times a week, he loves it !!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

asanderd said:


> I think I'm good!I found a facility that offers Flyball, Agility and Obedience classes!:happyboogie::dancingtree::groovy::happyboogie:And it would be in my city! I'm going to email the facility and tell them my situation and find out what type of fees I would be looking at. This would even mean I could look at higher energy breeds! I had all but lost hope on Boarder Collies and Australian Shepherds.


 Cool!

You may want to put off the idea of a BC until your niece is older. They don't tend to be the best breed with small kids. A couple links:

Border Collies and Kids

Border Collies and Kids

This is a pretty good BC board:BC Boards


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I think I'm good!I found a facility that offers Flyball, Agility and Obedience classes!:happyboogie::dancingtree::groovy::happyboogie:And it would be in my city! I'm going to email the facility and tell them my situation and find out what type of fees I would be looking at. This would even mean I could look at higher energy breeds! I had all but lost hope on Boarder Collies and Australian Shepherds.


That would be BORDER Collie. 

I'm getting an Australian Shepherd in a few months and can help you out with anything related to them if you decide on them or need more information.



AgileGSD said:


> Cool!
> 
> You may want to put off the idea of a BC until your niece is older. They don't tend to be the best breed with small kids. A couple links:
> 
> ...


That's strange, I've never heard of such a thing and I know quite a few BCs. Some aren't even well bred, but all that I've been around have been great with kids. 

I think it's hard to get a puppy, raise it and socialize it well with kids and have it turn out not to like them.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll definitely check it out. I know just how high energy they are, so I may still just wait for them to be my first house dog. I don't know I may find out that going to an Agility/Flyball facility just once a day might not be enough to burn their energy out. But it's nice that I can at least play with the idea of having one


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DJEtzel said:


> That's strange, I've never heard of such a thing and I know quite a few BCs. Some aren't even well bred, but all that I've been around have been great with kids.
> 
> I think it's hard to get a puppy, raise it and socialize it well with kids and have it turn out not to like them.


True that they like them, but when I was on the ranch we got a couple of "free to good home" border collies because they were herding the kids into a tight little circle in the middle of the yard. They turned out to be great ranch dogs.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

DJEtzel said:


> That's strange, I've never heard of such a thing and I know quite a few BCs. Some aren't even well bred, but all that I've been around have been great with kids.
> 
> I think it's hard to get a puppy, raise it and socialize it well with kids and have it turn out not to like them.


 Did you read the articles I posted? It isn't so much a "dislike" of kids. The issue is that their instinct to control movement is extremely strong and it isn't uncommon for that instinct to led to BCs biting young children. 

The show bred BCs may be a lot more suitable to a first time owner with young kids. They seem to be a mixed bag temperament wise with some being higher drive, some being hyper and others being calm, rather easy going and much less intense. I'd avoid the performance/sport bred ones for sure because many are very intense and extremely "busy", more so than working bred BCs. A good working bred BC should have plenty enough drive to do agility and flyball but also be level headed and not excessively "busy".


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

AgileGSD said:


> Did you read the articles I posted? It isn't so much a "dislike" of kids. The issue is that their instinct to control movement is extremely strong and it isn't uncommon for that instinct to led to BCs biting young children.
> 
> The show bred BCs may be a lot more suitable to a first time owner with young kids. They seem to be a mixed bag temperament wise with some being higher drive, some being hyper and others being calm, rather easy going and much less intense. I'd avoid the performance/sport bred ones for sure because many are very intense and extremely "busy", more so than working bred BCs. A good working bred BC should have plenty enough drive to do agility and flyball but also be level headed and not excessively "busy".


I skimmed through them, I will shelve the idea of a border collie until Audrey is older then. I don't want her to be herded.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

A collie is absolutely the wrong choice for an apartment dog ! They are super high energy dogs that need constant exercise and stimulation and without that they can develop very destructive traits . We have had australian cattledogs and sheepdogs all our lives -mostly kelpies and they are super dogs. I still feel like a traitor when I say this but now I have my first GSD I can say for sure if you have the time to devote to them and train them they are a simply FABULOUS dog ! The common thread here is how loving,smart and eager to please a shep is . I have a 2 year old and another baby on the way and our pup is just beautiful with our daughter . Very gentle and forgiving ! I say get a GSD !


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well aussies can be little herders as well, tho not as 'serious' as border collies..I have two aussies, my showline girl is 11 years old, and still has ALOTTA energy,,my male out of working lines, is much more serious, but has a good off switch. 

My female is constantly herding the other two, but doesn't have a serious bone in her body 

Between the two, it's easier living with an aussie than a border, tho I do agree the showline borders are probably not bad to live with. Most of my friends have working borders and they are just to much 'zoom' and to 'obsessive' for me. 

I have enough energy going with Masi and my female aussie to keep me busy 

If you do look into aussies, I'd be glad to refer you to some kennels in your area, I like their compact size, and at this point, their longevity


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I just want to say that an older adult GSD that you can thoroughly temperament test before you commit can absolutely be the answer!

The biggest problems I have seen with rescue Shepherds is not aggression. To be honest, many truly aggressive shepherds will not make it into rescue. They are too hard to adopt out and take up space for those Shepherds that come along without those behavior issues. Most often the problems I've seen with Shepherds from rescue have been behavior problems from poor training and lack of exercise and Separation Anxiety. 

This WGSD girl was of excellent temperament. Super with kids and went on to be a Therapy dog. Unfortunately had SA, which was difficult to deal with.









Just placed a black and tan female with a Learning/Emotionally Disabled Young Man. They are best friends. She gets along great with the Chihuahuas and his Mom is so happy to see what a mellowing effect she has on his moods.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I just want to say that an older adult GSD that you can thoroughly temperament test before you commit can absolutely be the answer!
> 
> The biggest problems I have seen with rescue Shepherds is not aggression. To be honest, many truly aggressive shepherds will not make it into rescue. They are too hard to adopt out and take up space for those Shepherds that come along without those behavior issues. Most often the problems I've seen with Shepherds from rescue have been behavior problems from poor training and lack of exercise and Separation Anxiety.
> 
> ...


 Until I had seen the film The Cell years ago, I had no idea that non-albinism German Shepherds existed. And until about 2 days ago I thought that the white in the White German Shepherd Dogs was because of a faulty gene. I Didn't know that they are essentially a different breed. If I do decide on a a GSD, I would love to have a white one. They are so majestic and graceful, but am I right in saying that the WGSD is pretty rare still? I was watch The National Dog show ever Thanksgiving, and I didn't see any WGSD in the ring this year. Now that I think of it, I don't think I've seen any in the AKC/Eukanuba or the Westminster show rings either. Are they so rare still that they haven't been accepted breeds?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

asanderd said:


> Until I had seen the film The Cell years ago, I had no idea that non-albinism German Shepherds existed. And until about 2 days ago I thought that the white in the White German Shepherd Dogs was because of a faulty gene. I Didn't know that they are essentially a different breed. If I do decide on a a GSD, I would love to have a white one. They are so majestic and graceful, but am I right in saying that the WGSD is pretty rare still? I was watch The National Dog show ever Thanksgiving, and I didn't see any WGSD in the ring this year. Now that I think of it, I don't think I've seen any in the AKC/Eukanuba or the Westminster show rings either. Are they so rare still that they haven't been accepted breeds?


The white GSD is not a different breed, although there are a lot of politics trying to do that to it. It is just a fault in coloring, which is why you have not seen them in the ring. White GSDs are disqualified because of their color fault, so they can't compete in AKC conformation. 

eta; White GSDs are not that rare though. I see them all the time and there are rescues devoted strictly to the white GSD.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> The white GSD is not a different breed, although there are a lot of politics trying to do that to it. It is just a fault in coloring, which is why you have not seen them in the ring. White GSDs are disqualified because of their color fault, so they can't compete in AKC conformation.
> 
> eta; White GSDs are not that rare though. I see them all the time and there are rescues devoted strictly to the white GSD.


Huh. Well that is certainly good to know! I will definitely keep that little tidbit in mind! Thank you DJ!


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

I just want to offer some encouragement

I have a GSD in an 1100sq. ft. apt with 3adult humans and a hampster and we're doing great. I had no real experience with GSDs until I got one and even though I did all of the research I had no idea what I was in for.  
Ares is 8months old now and we have had him since he was 8weeks and honestly if I didn't keep constant communication with the woman who gave him to us then I would have given up months ago. I would suggest finding someone like that,like a mentor(?). That way if anything goes wrong I know I have someone I can trust that is just a phone call away and not just someone on the internet(no offense guys). Working with the rescue group sounds like a fantastic idea to get exposure to the breed.
We do take Ares to the dog park a few time a week and he loves it, he can run and play in the water but I do agree with others here that you need to train your dog first. I refused to take Ares to the dog park unless I knew he would come back to me so we spent tons of time on training before even thinking about going. For us, right now its a great option. There is also a tennis court in our apt. complex so we can take him there to play fetch if we want in addition to daily walks/runs. 
GSDs need lots and lots of excercise, I made the mistake of assuming Ares would be fine to skip 'just one walk' and he literally ate my homework, that was fun explaining to a professor. I also lost a shoe and cusion that day. Needless to say lesson learned:blush: (This is where I would also suggest crate training)
Basically a GSD in an apt may not be ideal but it can work. Sometimes it can be really frustrating and I know in frustration I have told by boyfriend a few times that I was getting rid of the dog but I never really would. having Ares in our lives is something I would not trade for anything. There is no real way to explain the bond that you can for with a GSD until you experience it, they are a wonderful breed and if you are truly committed you can do it!
Good Luck!


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

mydogrocks said:


> I just want to offer some encouragement
> 
> I have a GSD in an 1100sq. ft. apt with 3adult humans and a hampster and we're doing great. I had no real experience with GSDs until I got one and even though I did all of the research I had no idea what I was in for.
> Ares is 8months old now and we have had him since he was 8weeks and honestly if I didn't keep constant communication with the woman who gave him to us then I would have given up months ago. I would suggest finding someone like that,like a mentor(?). That way if anything goes wrong I know I have someone I can trust that is just a phone call away and not just someone on the internet(no offense guys). Working with the rescue group sounds like a fantastic idea to get exposure to the breed.
> ...


I doesn't matter the breed,I wont let a dog off leash until I can successfully call him or her back while on a long leash. What do you guys think of taking a GSD to the dog park but keeping him or her on leash?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I doesn't matter the breed,I wont let a dog off leash until I can successfully call him or her back while on a long leash. What do you guys think of taking a GSD to the dog park but keeping him or her on leash?


NO.

This causes fights and injuries 99% of the time IME. Off leash parks are for off leash play strictly. Most parks prohibit the use of leashes in parks anyway. Dogs meeting on leash or one on/one off is a recipe for disaster. Leashes create tension and stress, causing reactivity and aggression. 

I never let dogs meet on leash and never will


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> NO.
> 
> This causes fights and injuries 99% of the time IME. Off leash parks are for off leash play strictly. Most parks prohibit the use of leashes in parks anyway. Dogs meeting on leash or one on/one off is a recipe for disaster. Leashes create tension and stress, causing reactivity and aggression.
> 
> I never let dogs meet on leash and never will


If I choose a GSD, how should they be introduced to a off-leash dog park? AgileGSD said that a lot of GSDs don't mix well with dog parks. How would possible be able to safely introduce a dog to a park and other dogs if I'm not sure how he/she will react to the other dogs. The last thing I want is my dog causing or even being in a fight.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

asanderd said:


> If I choose a GSD, how should they be introduced to a off-leash dog park? AgileGSD said that a lot of GSDs don't mix well with dog parks. How would possible be able to safely introduce a dog to a park and other dogs if I'm not sure how he/she will react to the other dogs. The last thing I want is my dog causing or even being in a fight.


The safest way to gauge whether a dog will be suited is to meet with other dog owners outside of the park in a safely fenced area with one or two very safe dogs at first. If you raise it from a puppy and know that it gets along with other dogs, start taking it when it has good socialization skills and watch its behavior. If it starts getting dominant and snappy as it gets older, it will not be suited and could cause a fight and it will be best to keep it at home. If you rescue, start off small with very friendly calm dogs and work your way up to larger groups. If he's doing well, take him to the park. Open the gate after a sit and let him in. Just be prepared to break up any fight that may happen for any reason.


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I doesn't matter the breed,I wont let a dog off leash until I can successfully call him or her back while on a long leash. What do you guys think of taking a GSD to the dog park but keeping him or her on leash?


 
Thats good to hear, you would be surprised at some of the people. They let their dog go and spend the next few hours trying to catch him again. Your going to be a great doggy mom:thumbup:


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

mydogrocks said:


> Thats good to hear, you would be surprised at some of the people. They let their dog go and spend the next few hours trying to catch him again. Your going to be a great doggy mom:thumbup:


Thanks! lol Yeah, I'm too paranoid to just let a dog go free with out trusting it completely. I would be afraid the dog would run from me and run out in the road.


----------

